# رجاء صلوا لأمى



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2015)

*رجاء صلوا لأمى​
محتاجه صلواتكم​*​


----------



## اليعازر (10 يناير 2015)

يا رب بشفاعة والدة اﻹله نسألك
ان تكون مع والدة ابنك النهيسى
يا رب كن لها عونا، وﻻ تتركها فهي
بحاجة لك في محنتها.
تمجد يارب الهنا
آمين.
.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يناير 2015)

ربنا يتمجد معاها


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2015)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يكون معها ويقويها ويهبها سلامة ويعطيها راحة وهدوء وكل صحة وعافية آمين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يكون معاها ويسندها 
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

ربنا يشفيها ويتمجد معاها


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يمد ايده بالشفا امين 
ويطمنك عليها استاذى *


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2015)

شكرا جدا أحبائى
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جميعا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

الرب يسوع يمد ايده ويتحنن 
ويكون معاها .. بصلوات وشفاعات ام النور وكل القديسين ..


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكون معاها ويحميها لكم​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2015)

بـأسـم الآب و الابـن و الروح القـدس اله واحد آميـن ...

نشـكرك يـا يسـوع لاجـل كل معـجزه تصنعها لنـا يـوم بعـد يـوم ... نـشكرك  يا يسـوع مـن اجـل محبتـك لنـا و لاجـل فـدائك على الصـليب لاجـلنا ... يا  الاهي ... اسألك ان تضـع يـدك الـشافيـه علـى  والدة ابك النهيسى  ... ألمسـها يا رب ... أشـفيها يا يسـوع ... أنا واثـق انـك سـوف  تجـعل معـجزه معـها ... لا يـوجد مـرض لا تعـرف لـه علاجـا يا يسـوع سـواء  كـان ازمـه او عملية او مرض ما ... اشـفيها يا يسـوع ... بـاركها يا رب ...

أبـي يسـوع الحـبيب ... الشـفاء هـو مـا كنـت تصـنعه على الارض ... يسـوع  ... أنـت قـلت فـي كتـابك المقـدس ( و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط .  فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا

الشفاء ( مـت 14 : 26 ) ... ايضـا ( دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة  وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين و شفاء امراض ) ... ( لـو 9 : 1 ) فأنا اصـلي  لها لانـي واثـق أنـي تـلميـذ لـك ... قـلت ايضـا ( و المحتاجون الى الشفاء  شفاهم ) ( لـو 9 : 11 ) و هـذه الوالدة  حـتما تحـتاج الى شـفاء ... فأشفيـها  بقـوه روح القـدس و طهرها مـن كـل فـعل شـيطان و احـفظها بأسمك القـدوس  ... آمـين ثـم آميـن ...

سلام المسيح


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 يناير 2015)

باسم فادينا ومخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح 
وبشفاعة امنا العذراء مريم
نصلي ونطلب الشفاء للست والدتك
اخي الحبيب النهيسي​


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكون معاها
ويطمنك يا غالى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يتحنن ويمد ايده ويشفيها
ويديها الصحه ياارب
ببركة وشفاعه ام النور
والبابا شنودة وجميع مصاف القديسين أمين

†
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يمد إيده *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكون معاها و يقويها و يباركها و لو مريضه يشفيها من كل مرض جسدى و روحى--
الرب يكون معكم استاذى الغالى النهيسى


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

يارب إلمسها بلمسة شفاء لو بحاجة لشفاء، وبلمسة قوة لو بحاجة لقوة، وبلمسة تحرير لو محتاجة لتحرير ... يدك التي لمست وصنعت المعجزات قادرة على تسديد إحتياجاتنا مهما بدت صعبة أو مستحيلة ..

باسم يسوع أصلي .. آمين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2015)

الرب يتمجد ويشفيها
امين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

ألف سلامه ليها أستاذي..ربنا يتمجد معاها ويمد أيديه ويلمسها بشفائه العجيب وتحننه علينا بالمحبه الأبويه.بشافعة والدة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وجميع القديسين.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يناير 2015)

الرب يتمجد ويمد ايدة ويشفيها
الرب يعطيها الصحة والعافية


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (11 يناير 2015)

ربنا يمد ايده الها  ويشفيها و يكون معها و يطمنك عليها
آمين


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2015)

*ربنا موجود ويتمجد معاها بصلاتكم الجميله
مشكورين جميعا أخواتى الأعزاء*​


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

ربنا يمد ايدية حسب مشيئتة


----------



## أَمَة (12 يناير 2015)

اصلي وأتضرع إلى ربنا ومخلصنا 
يسوع المسيح
أن يلمس والدتك -أخي النهيسي-
لمسة الشفاء والعافية لكي تمجد اسمه
كما لمس حماة بطرس 
فبرأت للحال من الحمى وقامت لتخدمه.
آمين! :yaka:​


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يلمس والدتك استاذي ويشفيها
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القدسين...آمين​*


----------

